# Any one work for pure gym?



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Have been offered a job as a pt you have to work 15 hours a week for them free of charge you charge the clients £25 an hour but cant do pt when your doing your 15 hours and you pay them 300 for insurance uniform etc when you first start anyone done this is it worth it? I currently work in a gym but just get payed by the hour heard a few good and bad storys any help would be much appricated


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

unless your really sure you can get alot of p.t work in then your probably better off staying somewhere you get paid per hour.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Well its a new gym hasn't even opened yet and apparently they have 3000 members joined already so it sounds good but a know what ya mean dont want to leave my job and end up with nothing


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm a pt and pure gym are up there with the best if not the best, plenty of clients, happy atmosphere and really easy pickings as clients go. I do not work for pure gym but of I had the chance to do it all again I would go with pure gym as a starter pt. I started with la fitness and that was very difficult to get going, took about 8-10 weeks for regular clientele. Just to break even, about 6 months to earn any decent money. If you want any advice pm me.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Jcole83 said:


> I'm a pt and pure gym are up there with the best if not the best, plenty of clients, happy atmosphere and really easy pickings as clients go. I do not work for pure gym but of I had the chance to do it all again I would go with pure gym as a starter pt. I started with la fitness and that was very difficult to get going, took about 8-10 weeks for regular clientele. Just to break even, about 6 months to earn any decent money. If you want any advice pm me.


Might give it a go see how I get on and thanks for the post mate helps a lot REPS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ask them how much you can reasonably expect to earn. They will know. Don't be fobbed off with: 'it's up to you'. They want you to work for them, so you obv have alot to offer. Tell them you'd like to talk with one of the other pt's, so you can get a good idea of whether it's worth doing. Good luck!


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

huge monguss said:


> Might give it a go see how I get on and thanks for the post mate helps a lot REPS


No problem buddy good luck


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Well I guess you won't have to train any serious lifters as the maximum DBs are 30kgs right? At least they are in all the Pure gyms near me...

Sounds like it could be a tough deal for a few months to me then it might come through depending on how many other PTs they have.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pure gym is ****, it is terrible for weights. However if you are PTing people who just want cardio machines it is great


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Ask them how much you can reasonably expect to earn. They will know. Don't be fobbed off with: 'it's up to you'. They want you to work for them, so you obv have alot to offer. Tell them you'd like to talk with one of the other pt's, so you can get a good idea of whether it's worth doing. Good luck!


Yeah I thought of this but its a new gym so there are no current pt's they will al start at the same time :/ And thanks


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Not even opened? How many other pt's are they planning on employing?

Sounds like you could get the cream straight away if it's brand new with 3000 members waiting!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Well I guess you won't have to train any serious lifters as the maximum DBs are 30kgs right? At least they are in all the Pure gyms near me...
> 
> Sounds like it could be a tough deal for a few months to me then it might come through depending on how many other PTs they have.


Think there will be 12 altogether Ive only met one he seemed ok but dont think ya can really make friends as you will al be competing for clients


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

britbull said:


> Not even opened? How many other pt's are they planning on employing?
> 
> Sounds like you could get the cream straight away if it's brand new with 3000 members waiting!


This is my thoughts


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Pure Gym is sh*t.

That is all.


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Pure Gym is sh*t.
> 
> That is all.


I wouldn't go that far, they are cheap as Fcuk and were a godsend when I were working nights, I could train after my shift at 3 am, i had the gym all to myself.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Jcole83 said:


> I wouldn't go that far, they are cheap as Fcuk and were a godsend when I were working nights, I could train after my shift at 3 am, i had the gym all to myself.


That's like having seven fat chicks all to yourself - it may masquerade as useful but the reality is that it is crap and nobody wants to be there.


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> That's like having seven fat chicks all to yourself - it may masquerade as useful but the reality is that it is crap and nobody wants to be there.


I don't know mate in the one near me there are 2 squat racks, over a tonne in plates separate barbells up to 45 kg. dumbbells up to 36kg, kettlebells up to 32kgs, two smith machines. It's really not that bad.

Good quote though very funny!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Not really botherd what the gym is like as long as am making money


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jcole83 said:


> I don't know mate in the one near me there are 2 squat racks, over a tonne in plates separate barbells up to 45 kg. dumbbells up to 36kg, kettlebells up to 32kgs, two smith machines. It's really not that bad.
> 
> Good quote though very funny!


You'll always get people on here who say something is **** because it's too mainstream - it might not be for you, but certainly doesn't make it ****. But I guess everyone starts out ready for a hardcore gym, right? :lol:

EDIT: I love PureGym, 24 hours/7 days a week, suits me just fine


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> You'll always get people on here who say something is **** because it's too mainstream - it might not be for you, but certainly doesn't make it ****. But I guess everyone starts out ready for a hardcore gym, right? :lol:
> 
> EDIT: I love PureGym, 24 hours/7 days a week, suits me just fine


A will love it if it makes me money


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

huge monguss said:


> Have been offered a job as a pt you have to work 15 hours a week for them free of charge you charge the clients £25 an hour but cant do pt when your doing your 15 hours and you pay them 300 for insurance uniform etc when you first start anyone done this is it worth it? I currently work in a gym but just get payed by the hour heard a few good and bad storys any help would be much appricated


just a quick question mate,

are you level 2 or level 3?

cause i noticed that on the application it says different things for the level 2 part and level 3

level 3 says - no limit to how much you make, no limit to how often you pt, 100% goes to you, you dont get charged rent to work there

level 2 application says none of this

does say you have to do 15 hours a week free 'helping out' is that the rent paid for im guessing?

could you help me out as im looking to apply asap


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

1 year old thread .......


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 1 year old thread .......


didnt see lol, started a new one


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

A friend of mine was offered a job at Fitness First on similar terms and it sounded like a proper rip-off. In retrospect it may be worthwhile giving it a try. If you're confident and very sociable, you could do very well, it just seems bizarre paying someone to work for them.

Someone I know goes to a regular gym, then joined pure for £10 a month for when he needs to go at ridiculous hours, like when he can't sleep. It's obviously not for heavy lifters but you can't argue at the prices.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sckeane said:


> didnt see lol, started a new one


Good idea mate


----------



## McDowellPT (Aug 19, 2013)

huge monguss said:


> Have been offered a job as a pt you have to work 15 hours a week for them free of charge you charge the clients £25 an hour but cant do pt when your doing your 15 hours and you pay them 300 for insurance uniform etc when you first start anyone done this is it worth it? I currently work in a gym but just get payed by the hour heard a few good and bad storys any help would be much appricated


Hi - I have just been offered a job at PureGym, so was just wondering how you found it? Is it worthwhile, do you get enough clients?? I've been into the gym to train and it looks like most of the clientele aren't too interested in personal training, maybe because it's an added cost, maybe because they are quite young, i'm not sure?! Any help or tips would be great. THanks for your help!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

McDowellPT said:


> Hi - I have just been offered a job at PureGym, so was just wondering how you found it? Is it worthwhile, do you get enough clients?? I've been into the gym to train and it looks like most of the clientele aren't too interested in personal training, maybe because it's an added cost, maybe because they are quite young, i'm not sure?! Any help or tips would be great. THanks for your help!


Year old thread

Any PT is an extra cost, I wouldn't work there cause they only pay £10 for the membership... IMO only health and fitness centres would be the place to work


----------



## McDowellPT (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool, thanks for your input


----------

